# Puppy drive work and joints



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Someone is asking if drive-building work (like holding the puppy while the helper swings, tosses, kicks toys) is bad for the puppy's growing joints? I know our TD keeps the toy very low or on the ground, and when they tug he keeps the pup's feet on the ground. But before the pup gets the toy of course he is lunging, barking, sometimes jumping up a bit.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No. Sessions are short and there's nothing a puppy is doing in basic rag work that it doesn't do plenty of on it's own just being a puppy. I think people get overconcerned with joints in pups, sometimes to the point of wanting to keep the pups in a little bubble in order to protect the joints, when the truth is that a normal amount of puppy running and jumping and lunging isn't going to hurt anything. It's only excessive, repetative work (especially on hard surfaces) that is of any concern, and that still is only going to play a role if the dog has the genetics for joint problems.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I thought but I'm not in a position to really know for sure. Can I quote your response?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sure.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lynn P posted a great little video of Laos some puppy ball drive work in the pictures section....really good helper who is one of the most open minded about training I have ever met...look at the pup in these, this is really nothing more physically stressing than a couple of pups would get playing together or playing in the yard with the owners....

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Here it is ~


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like that vid a lot. Gives a great example of how it should be done. Not over the top, short but effective. Pup looks happy and engaged.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Less than a minute and a half from start to finish...pup held close and not permitted to over exert himself - drive for toy will translate well to helper with tug -







to Unka B - great illustration!

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild there's nothing a puppy is doing in basic rag work that it doesn't do plenty of on it's own just being a puppy. I think people get overconcerned with joints in pups, sometimes to the point of wanting to keep the pups in a little bubble in order to protect the joints, when the truth is that a normal amount of puppy running and jumping and lunging isn't going to hurt anything.


I tend to agree with this, but again, Nikon is my first pup so what the heck do I know? I see people baby their puppies, more than I would baby a BABY! I understanding not doing formal jump training, contact obstacles that have steep angles, lots of tight weaving, those sorts of things, but I've had people question me taking my puppy for a walk (like a few blocks), or letting him go up/down the stairs (sorry, our house is a TINY split level and if he can't go up/down 5 stairs at a time every once in a while then I might as well be crating him all day). Makes me want to say, "I wonder how all the dogs survive that are raised by owners who apparently aren't in the know about raising a pup in a bubble...." My uncle was running his working lab 5 miles every other day and taking her hunting before she was a year old. Not that I condone that, but the dog is no worse for the wear and has no health or joint problem.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

I also think it is worth noting, that lack of exercise, and therefore lack of proper activity leads to other health problems, in both dogs and people. So to spare the joints some of these "bubble" people might be causing developmental problems from the lack of normal activity levels.


----------

